# Stock Grille --> Gutter Guard Grille



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I recently sold off my chrome grille (it looked sharp, but it really didn't fit my car too well) and decided I would cut up my old grille to make a new fangled cool looking one. I saw several posts on these boards about the gutter guard material, so I decided to go to Home Depot and snag some. Well, here are the results of my work from last weekend:



















Yeah, I'm still not finished, as you can see the sand marks and the bondo on the insides of the grille. Looks pretty good though, right? Here are some more pics: 


































Looks a bit messy, I know. But like I said, I'm still not finished with it... there's a bit more sanding to do. I plan on stopping at pepboys and snagging some paint for it too this weekend.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

GREAT START ON IT!


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

like u sed "looks pretty good"


----------

